# Suggestion on an Uber only Device



## AsaSpades2 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello community,
I just started Uber, but i run all windows products (phone, tablet, both PC and laptop) but am familiar with Android and looked into an inexpensive 7inch tablet to just run Uber with. I picked one up, but am having issues with it constantly prompting me for "location services" even though i have them turned on. Im guess that Uber is requesting GPS service, and there isnt actual GPS hardware on the tablet i got?
Came to that conclusion when i tried to have Google maps take me to a pickup and got the GPS hardware error.

So basically looking for an inexpensive solution to my problem, not looking to spend much on a tablet im only going to use for Uber, but might have to bite the bullet. Hoping someone might have a solution. Thank you in advance.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

It's preferable to use some sort of mobile rather than a tablet, so that you and the passenger can contact each other.
And look for a mobile with GPS receivers.

For what it's worth, I use an iPhone 6 Plus, for the big screen, easier to read. I've also tried a Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## AsaSpades2 (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a mobile still on me, and calls are sent to that phone, but i tether a tablet to my phones WiFi as im not in a position to purchase a multi hundred dollar phone just to run Uber Part time.
Was just hoping there was a way to integrate a easy to use tablet, as i have read quite a few people do this.


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

That should work ok, if the tablet has GPS receivers?


----------



## AsaSpades2 (Jan 6, 2016)

yeah, as i dug a bit further, it would seem that is the issue. The Uber app is looking to activate GPS module, that isnt actually active in this particular tablet, its just using my wifi location from my phone to track my location. Just ordered a different tablet off Amazon that is stated to have GPS, so hope that this works out. Sadly i had to pay more, but still within my cost. Hope this works


----------



## Elevy (Jul 3, 2015)

Get a sprint prepaid moto E from Best Buy for 80 and sign up for service at RingPlus.net 

Don't activate the phone until it's signed up with RingPlus. They have plans for 0 a month just pay the taxes. It does take 20 to top off the account.


----------



## garrobitoalado (Jan 7, 2016)

I tried a couple phones and finally I got a 7" galaxy tab 4 table.. work flawlessly.. the app run smoothly and no glitch, no problem. I still have open my phone as a back up to contact rider if I need it. Very good set up...


----------



## Wyreless (Oct 26, 2015)

You need to make sure that any Android Tablet you purchase was released after 2013 and has a later version of Android. Now exactly what version I cannot tell you. But my Google NEXUS 7 2012 will not run the UBER Partner (Driver) app. It gives me an error that I need a Android device manufactured after 2013. I also have another *Android Tablet (Trio TrioAXS4G ) that was made after 2013, but it tells me that this device is not capable of running UBER Partner ap. It has GPS and has a LTE Modem with a active Tmobile SIM card. The problem there I believe is that it is running Android 4.4.2 (cannot be upgraded any further)

So point is, be careful what you buy. Do your research before you get a stack of cheap Android Tablets in the corner. Good luck.

* Note I have seen a comment in another forum where someone said they were running UBER Partner App on the Trio. If anyone has that tablet and it is still running the Partner app, let me know how you are doing it please. I cannot get it to load period.


----------

